# Extra Magazine for CW45



## tarmac (May 25, 2008)

I’m thinking of purchasing an extra magazine to be carried along with my CW45. Was thinking of getting the 7 rounder, obviously it’s going to stick out beyond the bottom of the grip but my concern is will it function as good as the 6 round magazine that’s intended for the CW45? Just looking to gain a extra round.

Thank you
Frank


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

I carry a 7 round mag in a mag holster for my CM9 as a backup. I carry 6 round mag and +1 in gun.


----------

